# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي موضوع متجدد كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم2013

## GSM-AYA

* 
ما بين 19 يناير/كانون الثاني و9 فبراير/شباط 2013 تجري في جنوب أفريقيا  منافسات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم. ستة عشر فريقا من أفضل فرق القارة  السمراء يدخلون في منافسات شرسة من أجل شرف الفوز باللقب هذا العام، فهل  يدافع منتخب زامبيا عن لقبه أم أن فريقا آخر سيقتنص البطولة من بين أنيابه؟  G1          G2          G3          G4               *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*كأس أمم إفريقيا : فكرة عربية .. ظهرت في البرتغال .. وفي 18 بلد أفريقي نمت   	كأس أمم أفريقيا هي بطولة قارية يشرف على تنظيمها الإتحاد الإفريقي – كاف  الذي ولد من رحمها – كل سنتين ، و كأس إفريقيا هي أسم كبير و معنى أكبر  لجميع الأفارقة على اختلاف أجناسهم و ألوانهم فهي النقطة الوحيدة التي  يلتقون خلالها بعيداً عن الخلافات و النزاعات ، وعلى مدار 56 سنة رسم  الأفارقة لهذه البطولة الكثير من التقاليد و القواعد التي جعلتها تتحول إلى  علامة بارزة في خريطة البطولات الدولية ،لتصبح من الناحية الفنية البطولة  الثالثة بعد كأس العالم و أمم أوروبا .  	تعتبر بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية هي رابع أعرق بطولة بعد المونديال وأمم  أوروبا و كوبا أمريكا ، و ستقام نسختها المقبلة بجنوب افريقيا بداية من 19  يناير و حتى العاشر من فبراير 2013، و حينها سيصل عدد المنظمين إلى 18  بلداً و عدد المنتخبات التي شاركت و لو مرة واحدة 38 منتخباً من أصل 54  بلداً منضوي تحت لواء الاتحاد الإفريقي .  	ولادة قيصرية عسيرة  	لم يكن تأسيس أمم إفريقيا في العام 1957 بالأمر الهين بل يمكن القول ان  ذلك كان شبيها بعملية قيصرية عسيرة كادت تنتهي بوأدها أو على الاقل تأجيل  الميلاد لسنوات اخرى ، بالنظر إلى الواقع الذي كانت تعيشه القارة السمراء ،  فعلى الصعيد السياسي فإن أغلب البلدان كانت لا تزال محتلة من قبل  الأوروبيين أو في احسن الأحوال مستقلة لتوه ، و على الصعيد الاقتصادي فان  التخلف الذي كان سائداً – آنذاك – يختلف اختلافاً جذرياً عن الذي تعرفه  القارة حالياً ، غير أن الإصرار الإفريقي و الجرأة العربية ساهماً في إنقاد  مولود العملية القيصرية من الموت و أصبح للأفارقة إتحادهم الكروي و بطولة  تجمع أقوى منتخباتهم و افضل لاعبيهم.  	و رغم أن البطولة إفريقية الهوى و الهوية إلا أن فكرتها ظهرت خارج القارة  السمراء ، ولعب عرب القارة دوراً محورياً في ظهورها ، إذ اجتمع كل من عبد  العزيز عبد الله سالم و محمد لطيف من مصر و عبد الحليم شداد و محمد بدوي و  عبد الحليم محمد من السودان والجنوب الإفريقي فريد ويل في فندق افينيدا في  السابع و الثامن يونيو عام 1956 في العاصمة البرتغالية لشبونة على هامش  عمومية الإتحاد الدولي – فيفا – و ناقشوا فكرة تأسيس إتحاد إفريقي و إقامة  بطولة قارية للمنتخبات.  	و تولى المصري سالم طرح الفكرة على الفيفا غير أن الكاتبة رأت في الفكرة  مجرد هراء بسبب الفكر الاستعلائي لمستعمر الأمس و لم تدرجها ضمن جدول  الأعمال ، لكن إصرار سالم على مناقشة فكرته جعله يطرحها على المؤتمرين  الذين عارضوا مناقشتها مما دفع بسالم إلى الإنسحاب وقال وهو يهب بالخروج من  القاعة تصريحه الشهير بإنه إذا لم يكن جميع الأعضاء على نفس القدر من  الاحترام فإنه يفضل الانسحاب و تبعه ممثل السودان ، مما أجبر الفيفا على  الرضوخ لمطالبه لتنال الفكرة شرعيتها الدولية من البرتغال و من هناك بدأ  الرباعي الإفريقي مصر و السودان و اثيوبيا و جنوب إفريقيا الإعداد لتجسيدها  على أرض الواقع في اقرب فرصة ، ثم صادق كونغرس الفيفا في بيرن على إنشاء  الكاف ليصبح لإفريقيا ممثلها في المكتب التنفيذي.  	و لم تقف رغبة سالم في أن تحمل البطولة الفتية أسمه و معارضة البقية  عائقاً أمام تنفيذها بعدما توصلوا إلى اطلاق أسمه على أول لقب للبطولة التي  تحمل أسم كأس إفريقيا.  	و في الوقت الذي تقرر ان تكون مصر مقراً للإتحاد الإفريقي تقرر إسناد  تنظيم أول نسخة من البطولة إلى السودان الذي استرجع إستقلاله في يناير 1956  ، و بالمناسبة شيدت حكومة الخرطوم إستاد جديد سعته 30 ألف مقعد افتتح في  الثلاثين ايلول 1956 ليكون جاهزاً لضربة البداية و اتفق القائمون على  الفكرة ان الدورة الأولى بدون تصفيات و مفتوحة أمام جميع المنتخبات الراغبة  في المشاركة .  	كما اتفقوا أيضا بان تنظم البلدان المؤسسة البطولة تباعا قبل ان يمنح الشرف لبلد اخر من غير المؤسسين.  	و في الثامن فبراير 1957 عقدت الجمعية التأسيسية للاتحاد الإفريقي لوضع  اللوائح التنظيمية ، و بعده بيومين افتتحت البطولة بحضور رئيس الوزراء  السوداني إسماعيل الازهري ، و شاركت فيها ثلاث منتخبات فقط السودان و مصر و  اثيوبيا و انسحبت جنوب إفريقيا في أخر لحظة بعدما رفض اقتراحها من قبل  المنظمين الذين لمسوا فيها تمييزاً عنصرياً لا يمكن القبول به ، حيث اقترح  ممثلها فريد ويل أن تشارك بمنتخب تعداده أما من السود فقط أو البيض فقط ، و  من تم بدأت المقاطعة الإفريقية الرياضية لنظام الابارتيد،وغابت جنوب  إفريقيا عن البطولة رغم أنها من مؤسسيها لغاية دورة 1996 .  	و هكذا اقتصرت الطبعة الأولى من البطولة على ثلاث مباريات فقط و انتهت  بتتويج المنتخب المصري بعد تفوقه على نظيره الاثيوبي برباعية نظيفة و يمكن  القول أن الإفارقة نجحوا في إطلاق بطولتهم القارية بغض النظر عن تواضع  بدايتها فأصعب الأمور بدايتها.  	و بعد سنتين و بالضبط من ال22ـ و حتى 29 مايو 1959 كانت مصر تحتضن الدورة  الثانية و هي سيناريو مكرر للنسخة الأولى من حيث المنتخبات المشاركة و حتى  نظام المنافسة الذي لم يختلف كثيراً و النتيجة النهائية التي عادت إلى  البلد المنظم بعد فوزه في النهائي على جاره السودان بهدفين لواحد .  	ومن مفارقات هذه الدورة أن المنتخب الفائز كان يمثل بلداً إفريقيا هو مصر و  أخر اسيويا هو سوريا في عهد الوحدة التي تمت بين البلدين .  	منعطفات و تحديات تاريخية  	بعد دورة مصر الثانية توالت الدورات لتصل في جنوب إفريقيا 2013 الرقم 29 و  مع كل دورة كان الإفارقة يتجاوزون عقبات تنظيمية ليجدوا أخرى في طريق  إنجاحهم للبطولة لكن مع إنتهاء كل دورة كانوا يشعرون بأنهم قطعوا الاصعب و  لم يبقى لهم سوى الصعب و مع نهاية كل دورة كان إصرارهم يزيد على تنظيم  الدورة الموالية ، و هو ما جعل البطولة تمر بمنعطفات تاريخية لدرجة يمكن  وصفها بانها الأكثر تعرضا للتغيير من أجل التطوير.  	فالدورة الثالثة كان يفترض أن تلعب عام 1961 لكنها أجلت للعام الموالي  بسبب الإنقلاب العسكري الفاشل الذي عرفه البلد المنظم اثيوبيا و تأخر أشغال  إنجاز ملعب الإمبراطور هايلي سيلاسي ، وعلى عكس الدورتين الأوليين فإن  الدورة الثالثة شهدت إقامة تصفيات سمحت لتونس وأوغندا ببلوغ النهائيات مع  اثيوبيا و حامل اللقب مصر،وعادت الكلمة الأخيرة للمنظمين بعد تفوقهم في  النهائي على حاملي اللقب بأربعة اهداف لأثنين.  	و اقيمت الدورة الرابعة عام 1963 بغانا و هي أول دورة تستضيفها دولة غير  مؤسسة للكاف ، و ارتفع عدد المنتخبات المشاركة في النهائيات إلى ستة ، و  لعبت البطولة بصيغة المجموعتين ، ومن غرائب الكرة الإفريقية أن المجموعة  الأولى ضمت حامل اللقب اثيوبيا و البلد المنظم معاً إلى جانب تونس ، و  تصدرت ترتيبها النهائي غانا ، و ضمت الثانية مصر و نيجيريا و السودان الذي  حل في الريادة ليقابل أصحاب الضيافة في النهائي الذي عاد لمنتخب النجوم  السوداء بثلاثية نظيفة.  	و منح الكاف شرف تنظيم البطولة الخامسة لتونس سنة 1965 ، و عرفت اختلاط  الرياضة بالسياسة حيث تسبب خطاب الرئيس التونسي الراحل حبيب بورقيبة في  الضفة الغربية عن فتح المفاوضات مع اليهود تسبب في إنسحاب مصر و السودان ، و  عدل الكاف من أسم البطولة من كأس إفريقيا إلى كأس إفريقيا للأمم ، و حضرت  البطولة ستة منتخبات وضعت في فوجين ، الأول ضم ساحل العاج و الكونغو غانا  التي مرت للنهائي بسهولة لتقابل متصدر الفوج الثاني تونس الذي تأهل على  حساب السنغال و اثيوبيا ، و رغم تعادله في رصيد النقاط مع السنغال إلا أن  قرار من الكاف منح تأشيرة النهائي للمستضيف الذي خسر النهائي من غانا بثلاث  أهداف لاثنين ، ليستمر سجل غانا خال من الهزيمة في دورتين متتاليتين.  	و عاد المؤسسون لإستضافة البطولة حيث اقيمت في اثيوبيا للمرة الثانية و  قرر الكاف أن تقام في السنوات الزوجية لتلعب سنة 1968 ، و ارتفع عدد  المشاركين في النهائيات إلى ثمانية ، كما سمح الكاف للمنتخبات بإشراك  لاعبين أثنين من يلعبان خارج البلد بعدما اقتصرت المشاركة في الدورات  السالفة على اللاعبين المحليين.  	و شارك في التصفيات 20 منتخبا ، ليتأهل إلى النهائيات ستة يضاف إليهم  منتخبي أثيوبيا و حامل اللقب غانا ، و وزعت على مجموعتين ، حيث يتأهل الأول  و الثاني من كل فوج إلى الدور النصف النهائي و هو النظام الذي استمر لغاية  عام 1992، وعرفت الدورة أول مشاركة للجزائر ، وعرف المربع الذهبي تأهل كل  من اثيوبيا و ساحل العاج و غانا و الكونغو كينشاسا اللذان بلغا المباراة  النهائية حيث عرفت أول خسارة لغانا و أول تتويج للكونغو.  	و انضم منتخب صقور الجديان إلى المؤسسين المتوجين بالبطولة بعدما نظمها  للمرة الثانية عام 1970 بعد تفوقه في النهائي على غانا بهدف للاشىء ، وعرفت  البطولة إنضمام منتخب جديد ممثلاً في الكمرون، و عرفت أيضاً تدشين البث  التلفزيوني لمبارياتها.  	و شهدت عشرية السبعينات انتظام في تواريخ إقامة البطولة مع تنوع في  الأبطال و المنظمين و زيادة الرغبة في المشاركة دون أن ترافقه زيادة في عدد  المقاعد النهائية ، و هكذا استضافت الكاميرون دورة 1972 التي غابت عنها  مصر للمرة الأولى و عاد اللقب لمنتخب الكونغو الفائز على مالي بثلاثية  لاثنين .  	ثم عادت مصر لتشارك في البطولة الموالية عام 1974 التي اقيمت على أراضيها  لكن اللقب ذهب للزائر الفائز في النهائي المعاد على زامبيا المشاركة للمرة  الأولى بثناية نظيفة بعدما تعادلا في النهائي الاول بهدفين لمثلهما و هي  المرة الأولى و الأخيرة التي يعاد فيها النهائي.  	و عادت اثيوبيا لتستضيف البطولة للمرة الثالثة عام 1976 ، و في هذه الدورة  عدل الكاف من نظام البطولة حيث تقرر أن تلعب المنتخبات المتأهلة للمربع  الذهبي دوري مصغر في ما بينها و صاحب أكبر رصيد من النقاط يتوج باللقب الذي  عاد وللمرة الأولى للمنتخب المغربي .  	و عادت غانا لتنظم بطولة 1978 و تفوز بها على حساب أوغندا بثنائية مع عودة  نظام المنافسة الاسبق و احتفظت غانا نهائياً باللقب الذي يحمل أسم المصري  عبد العزيز سالم .  	و استضافت نيجيريا و للمرة الأولى دورة 1980 و فازت بها على حساب الجزائر –  التي تشارك للمرة الثانية و تصل النهائي لأول مرة – بثلاثية نظيفة، و حضر  الدورة أكبر عدد من الجمهور بلغ في المجموع 735 ألف متفرج .  	و استقبلت ليبيا ضيوفها الأفارقة عام 1982 على ملاعب بأرضيات صناعية و نشط  النهائي فرسان المتوسط و النجوم السوداء الذين تمكنوا من إضافة لقبهم  الرابع بفضل ركلات الترجيح و عرفت تلك الدورة إنسحاب مصر بعد اغتيال رئيسها  أنور السادات و عوضتها تونس التي غابت عن البطولة لغاية 1994 ، كما اقر  الفيفا قرار يسمح لأي منتخب بإشراك جميع لاعبيه سواء محليين أو محترفين  ليدخل الكاف والمنتخبات الإفريقية في صراع مع الأندية الأوروبية الرافضة  تسريح لاعبيها الاجانب الافارقة.  	و منح الكاف تنظيم بطولة 1984 لساحل العاج و فاز بلقبها منتخب الكاميرون  على حساب نيجيريا بثلاث أهداف لواحد ، ثم عادت مصر لتستضيف النهائيات عام  1986 و تفوز بها بركلات الترجيح أمام الكاميرون الذي استعاد لقبه بعدها  بعامين بالمغرب.  	ونالت الجزائر شرف تنظيم البطولة عام 1990 و تمكنت من التتويج بها على حساب نيجيريا بهدف للاشىء .  	و شهدت دورة 1992 بالسنغال رفع عدد المنتخبات المشاركة في النهائيات من 8  إلى 12 ، و اقيمت بين أربع مدن ، وزعت على أربع مجموعات يتأهل من كل واحدة  الأول و الثاني إلى الدور الربع النهائي ، كما عدل الكاف من توقيت البطولة  حيث لعب في شهر يناير بدلا من مارس ، و شارك في البطولة نخبة من أفضل  الأسماء الأفارقة ممن كانوا يلعبون في أوروبا ،وحصل فيلة ساحل العاج على  أول لقبهم بعد تغلبهم على غانا بركلات الترجيح بعد أن أنتهت الأشواط  بالتعادل السلبي للنهائي.  	و اقيمت الدورة الموالية عام 1994 بتونس بنفس نظام دورة السنغال و عاد شهر  مارس ليفرض نفسه على تاريخ البطولة ، و تأهل للنهائي منتخبي نيجيريا و  زامبيا للمرة الثانية في تاريخهما ، وفاز النسور الخضر بهدفين لواحد.  	و كانت النسخة الموالية عام 1996 تاريخية بأتم معنى الكلمة ، حيث عرفت  عودة جنوب أفريقيا إلى احضان الكرة الإفريقية بعد غياب طويل و بعد إنقضاء  نظام الابارتيد ، كما قرر الكاف رفع عدد المقاعد النهائية إلى 16 موزعة على  أربعة مجموعات كل واحدة من أربع منتخبات يتأهل الأول و الثاني إلى الدور  الربع النهائي ، غير ان المشاركة اقتصرت على 15 منتخباً فقط بعد انسحاب  حامل اللقب نيجيريا لأسباب سياسية .  	ولم تكتفي جنوب إفريقيا بتكريم الضيوف بل فازت أيضاً باللقب على حساب تونس  بثنائية نظيفة لتكون أخر بلد مؤسس للبطولة ينظمها و يتوج بها ، و شهد  النهائي صورة معبرة و مجسدة لإنتهاء عهد التفرقة العنصرية حيث سلم الرئيس  نيلسون مانديلا السود الكاس لقائد منتخب بلاده الابيض.  	و نظمت بوركينافاسو البطولة الموالية عام 1998 و فازت مصر بتاجها على البفانا بفانا بهدفين لصفر .  	و في عام 2000 حدث تغير في التنظيم حيث قرر الكاف و للمرة الأولى إسناده  لبلدين هما غانا التي استضافت المباراة الافتتاحية و نيجيريا التي استضافت  النهائي ، وعادت الكاميرون بجيل ذهبي مميز لتفوز باللقب على حساب النسور  الخضراء بركلات الترجيح بعدما تعادلاً بهدفين لمثلهما و احتفظ الاسود  باللقب نهائياً و الذي يحمل أسم كاس الوحدة الإفريقية ثم فازت الكاميرون في  الدورة الموالية بمالي عام 2002 بالتاج على حساب السنغال بركلات الترجيح  أيضاً بعد تعادلهما سلباً.  	و استعاد العرب سيطرتهم في الدورات الموالية اذ نظمتها تونس عام 2004 و  فازت بها على حساب المغرب ثم توجت بها مصر ثلاث مرات متتالية في سابقة  تاريخية ، 2006 على أراضيها و على حساب ساحل العاج بركلات الجزاء ، و 2008  على الأراضي الغانية امام الكاميرون بهدف للاشىء،و هي الدورة التي عرفت  تسجيل أكبر عدد من الأهداف ب99 هدف ، ثم تكرر نفس النهائي عام 2010 بأنغولا  محتفظة على غرار غانا و الكاميرون بالكأس نهائياً..  	و في الدورة الاخيرة عام 2012 منح الكاف تنظيم البطولة للغابون و غينيا  الأستوائية و عرفت غياب أقوى المنتخبات الافريقية على غرار الجزائر و مصر و  الكاميرون و نيجيريا ، و فاز بلقبها و للمرة الأولى منتخب زامبيا اثر  تغلبه على ساحل العاج بركلات الترجيح و هي المرة الأخيرة التي تقام فيها  البطولة في السنوات الزوجية.  	و منذ أن سمح الفيفا للمنتخبات الإفريقية بإشراك لاعبيها المحترفين في أمم  افريقيا عام 1982 بدا الصراع مع الأندية الأوروبية يشتد من دورة لأخرى ،  واخذت الأندية تساوم اللاعبين الافارقة المعنيين بفسخ عقودهم و إبقائهم على  دكك الاحتياط مما أجبر الكثير منهم على الرضوخ و غابوا عن الكان التي  اصبحت تراهن عليهم كثيرا لإنجاح العرس، و من حسن حظهم ان الفيفا عدل من  لوائحه و اصبح السماء لهؤلاء بالحضور أمرا قانونياً بما أن الكان تدخل ضمن  أجندته .  	ورغم ذلك استمرت الأندية الأوروبية في مساوماتها و في ضغوطاتها على  اللاعبين و على الإتحادات الوطنية خاصة بعد رفع عدد المنتخبات المشاركة في  النهائيات إلى 16 مما رفع من عدد اللاعبين المعنيين بالغياب عن انديتهم و  خصوصا أن المنتخبات الإفريقية اصبحت تراهن عليهم كثيراً ، و بعدما كانت  الامر يخص فقط الأندية الفرنسية فإن دائرة الضغوطات توسعت لتشمل الإنكليزية  و الإسبانية و الإيطالية و غيرها في ظل الانتشار الرهيب للاعب الإفريقي في  القارة العجوز.  	و تمكن الكاف و رئيسه الكاميروني عيسى حياتو من تجاوز الضغوطات التي كانت  تمارس عليه في شكل مقترحات لتقليص تأثيرات غياب الأفارقة عن الأندية  الأوروبية التي اقترحت عليه إقامة البطولة كل أربع سنوات لكنه رفض لان  البطولة كل عامين مردها عوامل اقتصادية أكثر منها رياضية و تسمح بتدوير  سريع في تنظمها و تطوير البنية التحتية للبلدان المتخلفة ، كما رفض تعديل  توقيت إقامتها بإجرائها في نهاية الموسم بدلاً من منتصفه لأسباب مناخية ،  قبل ان يقبل في العام 2011 بعد تزايد حدة الانتقادات وبعد رضوخ إتحاد  أمريكا الجنوبية و الاتحاد الاسيوي رضخ و قرر ان تقام البطولة في السنوات  الفردية بدلا من السنوات الزوجية و هو ما قرار يخدم المنتخبات الإفريقية  أكثر مما يخدم الأندية الأوروبية.  	معدن النجوم الخالص  	أكثر ما يحسب لكأس أمم إفريقيا خاصة في الدورات العشرين الأولى هو أنها  كانت دوما تنجب نجوم ترسخت أسمائهم في الذاكرة ، فالبطولة كانت الفرصة  المناسبة للاعب الإفريقي لتفجير مواهبه خاصة أنها كانت فقط لمن يلعب داخل  بلده ، و هكذا كانت كل دورة تنتهي إلا و يعلن معها عن ميلاد نجم جديد يضاف  إلى قائمة النجوم الذين سبقوه ، فالجميع يبقى يتذكر أسماء لمعت و تركت  بصمات لا يمكن محوها،والجميل في كأس إفريقيا هو النجوم ظهروا مع أول دورة  حيث فرض المهاجم المصري محمد الديبة نفسه بطلاً و نال لقب الهداف بتسجيله  خمسة اهداف في مبارتين فقط منهم رباعية في النهائي، غير الموهبة الإفريقية  لم تكشف عن نفسها إلا في دورة اثيوبيا 1968 مع الثلاثي المحترف الذي كان  يضمه منتخب الكونغو كينشاسا و بفضله توج بطلاً و هم كاسانغو و كابامبا و  مولونغو ،و بفضلهم تذوقت غانا مرارة أول هزيمة ، و معهم برز أيضاً مهاجم  الفيلة لورون بكو الذي سجل ثمانية أهداف ليصبح أول لاعب يسجل هذا العدد في  دورة واحدة ثم أضاف في البطولة الموالية ستة أهداف ليصبح أكثر اللاعبين  تسجيل للأهداف في أكثر من دورة لمدة 38 سنة قبل أن يحطم الرقم الكاميروني  صامويل ايتو في 2008 بعدما وصل إلى حدود 18 هدفا،كما برز في دورة 1974  مهاجم الزايير نداي مولومبا الذي قاد منتخبه لإحراز اللقب بعدما سجل تسعة  اهداف و هو مجموع ما سجله المنتخب ككل.  	وفي البطولة الموالية سطع نجم المغربي أحمد فاراس الذي منح لبلده اللقب الإفريقي الوحيد في تاريخ لغاية اليوم.  	و في عشرية الثمانينات برزت أسماء اخرى فمن الكاميرون كان هناك الراحل  تيوفيل ابيغا نجم دورة 1984 و مواطنه الثعلب روجي ميلا نجم دورة 1988 ، و  من العرب كان هناك محمود الخطيب و طاهر ابو زيد ومجدي عبد الغني و مصطفى  عبده أبطال 1986 ، و لخضر بلومي و رابح ماجر و سي الطاهر شريف الوزاني و  شريف وجاني و فضيل مغارية من الجزائر و الراحل رشيدي ياكيني و ستيفان كيشي  من نيجيريا و كالوشا بواليا من زامبيا .  	و في عشرية التسعينات برزت أسماء أخرى غير أن بروزها في أوروبا سبق تألقها  في إفريقيا على غرار ابدي بيلي و ييبوواي من غانا ، وجوال تيهي و الان  غواميني من ساحل العاج ، و بيير عيسي و مارك فيش من جنوب إفريقيا ، و  امونيكي و اكبيبيا و سياسيا من نيجيريا.  	و في العشرية الاخيرة فرض نجوم المنتخب المصري خاصة ابو تريكة و أحمد حسن و  عصام الحضري و عماد متعب و عمرو زكي و حسني عبد ربه – أفضل لاعب في 2008- ،  و معهم نجوم الكاميرون ايتو و مبوما و سونغ ، و كاتنغو من زامبيا ، و  دروغبا و توري فرضوا أنفسهم ابطال خاصة أن تألقهم في الكان تزامن مع تألقهم  مع أنديتهم الأوروبية أو الإفريقية بالنسبة للأهلي المصري.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*كاس افريقيا من البداية الى الان  على مدار أكثر من نصف قرن منذ انطلاق البطولة الأولى في  السودان عام 1957 ، شهدت البطولة العديد من التغيرات والتحولات المهمة التي  جعلتها بين بطولات الفئة الثانية مباشرة في عالم الساحرة المستديرة بعد  بطولة كأس العالم حيث تقترب في قوتها من بطولتي كأس أمم أوروبا وكأس أمم  أمريكا الجنوبية (كوبا أمريكا).      وتستحوذ البطولة في نسختها التاسعة والعشرين على اهتمام كبير بعدما شهدت  التصفيات المؤهلة إليها موجة من المفاجآت أطاحت بمجموعة من أبرز المنتخبات  الكبيرة لصالح منتخبات لا تحظى بالشهرة أو الخبرة أو التاريخ في هذه  البطولة.      وكانت أبرز هذه المفاجآت، هي خروج المنتخب المصري صفر اليدين للمرة  الثانية على التوالي من التصفيات وعدم بلوغ النهائيات في نسختين متتاليتين  في عامي 2012 و2013 بعد فوزه باللقب في ثلاث بطولات متتالية أعوام 2006  و2008 و2010 وتعزيز رقمه القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز باللقب (سبع مرات) .      وينطبق ذلك أيضا، على المنتخب الكاميروني الذي يغيب عن النهائيات للمرة  الثانية أيضا لتفتقد البطولة بذلك اثنين من أبرز القوى الكروية في القارة.      إضافة لذلك، تعود البطولة إلى السنوات الفردية مجددًا بعدما انتظمت في  السنوات الزوجية لعقود طويلة وبالتحديد منذ عام 1968، حيث ظلت تقام كل  عامين.      كما تقام البطولة هذه المرة في جنوب أفريقيا للمرة الثانية فقط عبر  تاريخها حيث سبق لجنوب أفريقيا أن استضافت البطولة عام 1996 وفازت بلقبها.      وكان مقررًا، أن تقام هذه البطولة في ليبيا ولكن أحداث الثورة الليبية  وعدم جاهزية ليبيا للاستضافة بعد الإطاحة بالنظام السابق وما أسفرت عنه  شهور الثورة من دمار في البنية الأساسية تسبب في نقل البطولة إلى جنوب  أفريقا.      وبعدما اقتصرت طموحات أصحاب الأرض (غينيا الاستوائية والجابون) في البطولة  الماضية على اجتياز الدور الأول لنقص خبرة المنتخبين بشكل واضح عن باقي  المشاركين في البطولة ، سيكون هدف أولاد جنوب أفريقيا (بافانا بافانا) هو  المنافسة على اللقب أملا في التتويج الأفريقي للمرة الثانية على أرضهم وذلك  حسبما أفادت الوكالة الألمانية.      وكانت البطولة الأفريقية، أحد أهم أسباب تأسيس الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة  (كاف)، حيث اجتمع عدد من كبار الشخصيات البارزة في عالم كرة القدم  الأفريقية في العاصمة البرتغالية لشبونة يومي السابع والثامن من  حزيران/يونيو 1956 لتأسيس الاتحاد وتنظيم المسابقة بداية من 1957 .      وجرى الاتفاق على، أن تكون السودان التي حصلت على استقلالها في يناير 1956 مقرًا لاستضافة البطولة الأولى.      وبني استاد جديد بالخرطوم خصيصًا لهذا السبب وافتتح في سبتمبر 1956 .      وفي نفس الوقت، صيغت قوانين المسابقة وكانت المشاركة متاحة أمام منتخبات  جميع الدول الأعضاء بالاتحاد كما جرى الاتفاق على أن تقام البطولة كل عامين  تحت إشراف لجنة التنظيم والدولة المضيفة.      وربما جاءت البداية هزيلة، حيث انطلقت فعاليات البطولة بمشاركة ثلاثة  منتخبات فقط واستمر ذلك في البطولة الثانية كما شهدت البطولات الأولى بعض  الارتباك في الأعوام التي أقيمت فيها البطولة.      ولكن الموقف تغير سريعا، لتقام البطولة بشكل منتظم كل عامين كما تضاعفت  قوة البطولة بمرور الوقت وازدادت المنافسة على الوصول إلى النهائيات التي  ارتفع عدد المنتخبات المشاركة فيها إلى 16 منتخبا في الوقت الحالي.      ويشتعل الصراع كل عامين على الوصول لنهائيات البطولة حيث يشارك في  التصفيات التي تقام على مدار عدة شهور أكثر من 50 منتخبا تتنافس على بطاقات  التأهل الستة عشر للنهائيات.      وتساعد هذه البطولة عشاق الساحرة المستديرة في كل أنحاء أفريقيا على  مشاهدة أبرز نجوم القارة وهم يلعبون ضمن منتخبات بلادهم بالإضافة إلى  الاستمتاع بمهاراتهم الرائعة التي صقلت من خلال احتراف معظمهم في الأندية  الأوروبية.      ونجحت هذه البطولة في التغلب على عوائق اللغة والدين والمسافة والتقريب  بين الشعوب الأفريقية كما نجحت في الكشف عن العديد من المواهب والمهارات من  كل أنحاء القارة السمراء.      وبالنظر إلى تاريخ وإحصائيات البطولة عبر تاريخها الممتد لأكثر من نصف  قرن، نستنتج أنها لم تتوقف عند حد وإنما كانت ولا تزال نموذجا رائعا للتطور  في عالم كرة القدم كما تمثل معرضًا لأبرز النجوم والمنتخبات الذين تركوا  أثرا واضحا في تاريخ البطولة.      وفي العاشر من فبراير 1957 كانت ضربة البداية حيث افتتح رئيس وزراء  السودان السابق سيد إسماعيل الأزهري أول بطولة أفريقية للمنتخبات في حضور  أكثر من 30 ألف متفرج بالاستاد.      وأدار المباراة الافتتاحية في البطولة التي شاركت فيها منتخبات مصر  وإثيويبا والسودان الحكم الإثيوبي جيبيهو دوبي وفازت فيها مصر على السودان  2/1 وسجل هدفي المنتخب المصري رأفت عطية ومحمد دياب العطار (الديبة) في حين  سجل صديق منزول هدف السودان الوحيد.       وأقيمت المباراة النهائية في 15 من نفس الشهر وأدارها الحكم السوداني يوسف  محمد وفازت فيها مصر على إثيوبيا بأربعة أهداف سجلها الديبة وسلم المصري  عبد العزيز عبد الله سالم الكأس التي حملت اسمه إلى قائد المنتخب المصري  رأفت عطية ليتوج المنتخب المصري بلقب البطولة الأولى.      وكان تنظيم البطولة الثانية من نصيب مصر مقر الاتحاد الأفريقي وجرت  فعالياتها من 22 إلى 29 مايو باستاد النادي الأهلي في القاهرة بمشاركة نفس  المنتخبات الثلاثة.      وافتتح المنتخب المصري رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه بفوز ساحق على إثيوبيا بأربعة  أهداف سجل منها الراحل محمود الجوهري ثلاثة أهداف ثم ميمي الشربيني الهدف  الرابع في حين فازت مصر في النهائي على السودان بهدفين سجلهما عصام بهيج  مقابل هدف لصديق منزول أيضا ليتوج المنتخب المصري باللقب الثاني له.      وأقيمت البطولة الثالثة بالعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا بمشاركة أربعة  منتخبات هي إثيوبيا ومصر وتونس وأوغندا وفازت إثيوبيا باللقب بعد أن هزمت  مصر 4/2 في مباراة مثيرة تطلبت وقتا إضافيا وسلم الامبراطور هايلي سيلاسي  الكأس إلى قائد الفريق الإثيوبي لوتشيانو فاسالو.      واختيرت غانا لتنظيم البطولة الرابعة في عام 1963 ، ووصلت ستة منتخبات  للبطولة بعد التصفيات وهي تونس ونيجيريا والسودان ومصر وغانا وإثيوبيا.      وفي النهائي الذي أقيم في أكرا ، تغلبت غانا بقيادة مدربها الأسطوري  جيامفي على إثيوبيا 3/صفر وفازت بالكأس للمرة الأولى. وفاز المصري حسن  الشاذلي بلقب هداف البطولة برصيد ستة أهداف.      وفي البطولة الخامسة عام 1965 بتونس ، نجحت غانا في الدفاع عن لقبها  بفوزها 3/1 على منتخب الدولة المضيفة بعد وقت إضافي للمباراة وضم الفريق  الفائز لاعبين اثنين فقط ممن فازوا في مسابقة عام 1963 .      وتساوى في صدارة هدافي البطولة كل من كوفي وأشيم بونج من منتخب غانا ومانجل من كوت ديفوار ولكل منهم ثلاثة أهداف.      وفي عام 1968 ، أقيمت البطولة السادسة بإثيوبيا وارتفع عدد المشاركين إلى  ثمانية منتخبات. ووصلت زائير أو الكونغو كينشاسا (الكونغو الديمقراطية  حاليا) للمباراة النهائية أمام غانا حيث أحرز اللاعب بيير كالالا هدف  المباراة الوحيد.      وأحرز الإيفواري لوران بوكو ستة أهداف أي أقل بهدفين عن البطولة التالية  ليصبح صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد الأهداف التي يسجلها لاعب في تاريخ  البطولة.      وفي عام 1970 ، استضافت السودان البطولة السابعة ووصلت غانا للمباراة  النهائية للمرة الرابعة على التوالي ولكنها خسرت أمام السودان التي أحرزت  الكأس الوحيدة في تاريخها.      ونال الإيفواري بوكو للمرة الثانية على التوالي لقب هداف البطولة برصيد ثمانية أهداف.      وفي عام 1972 ، أقيمت البطولة الثامنة بالكاميرون ووصل أصحاب الأرض للمربع  الذهبي ولكن رغم كل التوقعات كانت المفاجأة هي هزيمة الكاميرون أمام  الكونغو برازافيل التي فازت باللقب بعد التغلب أيضا على مالي 3/2 في  النهائي. وفاز المالي ساليف كيتا بلقب الهداف برصيد خمسة أهداف.      أما بطولة 1974 فأقيمت في مصر وفازت بها زائير وسجل فيها لاعب زائير بيير  نداي تسعة أهداف ليتوج هدافا للبطولة ويقود منتخب بلاده إلى الفوز باللقب.      ولأول مرة في تاريخ المسابقة أعيدت المباراة النهائية نظرا للتعادل 2/2 في  المباراة الأولى ثم انتهت المباراة الثانية بفوز زائير على زامبيا 2/صفر  وأحرز نداى الهدفين ليساعد الفريق على الفوز باللقب وعاد الفريق إلى زائير  على متن طائرة موبوتو سيسي سيكو رئيس زائير.      أما في عام 1976 ، فأقيمت البطولة العاشرة في إثيوبيا ، وكانت المرة  الأولى التي تقام فيها المنافسات بنظام المجموعات ثم الدور النهائي الذي  انتهى باحتلال المغرب المركز الأول والتتويج باللقب. وفاز الغيني نيوجيليا  بلقب الهداف برصيد أربعة أهداف.      وفي عام 1978 ، أقيمت البطولة الحادية عشرة في غانا وفاز أصحاب الأرض  (النجوم السوداء) على أوغندا في النهائي 2/صفر، لتكون بذلك أول دولة تفوز  باللقب ثلاث مرات وتحتفظ بالكأس للأبد وحصل الأوغندي أموندا على لقب هداف  البطولة برصيد أربعة أهداف أيضا.      وأقيمت بطولة عام 1980 في نيجيريا، وأحرز نسور نيجيريا اللقب الأول لهم في  تاريخ كأس الأمم الأفريقية بقيادة الهداف الكبير سايجون أوديجبامى حيث  تغلب الفريق النيجيري على الجزائر 3/صفر في المباراة النهائية.      وتصدر أوديجامبي والعبيدى نجم المنتخب المغربي قائمة هدافي البطولة برصيد ثلاثة أهداف لكل منهما.      وفي 1982 أقيمت البطولة على ملاعب ذات نجيل اصطناعي بليبيا واستفاد أصحاب  الارض من ذلك فصعدوا للمباراة النهائية ولكنهم خسروا 6/7 بضربات الجزاء  الترجيحية بعد التعادل 1/1 في الوقت الأصلي أمام غانا التي أحرزت اللقب  للمرة الرابعة وهي المرة الثالثة بقيادة المدرب جيامفي.      وفاز الغاني جورج الحسن بلقب هداف البطولة برصيد أربعة أهداف في حين احتل  الليبي على البشاري المركز الثاني في قائمة الهدافين برصيد ثلاثة أهداف  واختير فوزي العيساوي نجم المنتخب الليبي كأفضل لاعب في البطولة.      وأقيمت البطولة التالية في كوت ديفوار عام 1984 وخرجت غانا مبكرا من الدور  الأول للبطولة فيما فازت الكاميرون باللقب للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الأسود  بعد التغلب على نيجيريا 2/صفر في المباراة النهائية. ونال المصري طاهر أبو  زيد لقب الهداف برصيد أربعة أهداف.      وشهدت مصر إقامة البطولة للمرة الثالثة على أرضها عام 1986 وتخلص المنتخب  المصري من آثار هزيمته في المباراة الافتتاحية أمام السنغال صفر/1 ووصل  للمباراة النهائية ليتوج باللقب بعد مباراة رائعة أمام الكاميرون في  النهائي نجح خلالها في الفوز 5/4 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد انتهاء الوقت  الأصلي للمباراة بالتعادل السلبي ليستعيد المنتخب المصري اللقب بعد غياب  دام 27 عاما.      ونال الكاميروني روجيه ميلا لقب هداف البطولة برصيد أربعة أهداف بينما كان  الراحل ثابت البطل حارس مرمى المنتخب المصري هو أبرز نجوم هذه البطولة  لأنه كان أحد العوامل الرئيسية في فوز الفريق باللقب للمرة الثالثة في  تاريخ الفراعنة.      وفي عام 1988 استضافت المغرب البطولة ونجح منتخبها في الوصول للدور قبل  النهائي مثل الجزائر ولكن الفريقين العربيين خسرا أمام كل من الكاميرون  ونيجيريا.      وفاز المنتخب الكاميروني باللقب للمرة الثانية في تاريخه بالتغلب على نظيره النيجيري 1/صفر في النهائي.      واقتسم صدارة قائمة الهدافين كل من الكاميروني ميلا والجزائري الأخضر  بلومى والمصري جمال عبد الحميد والإيفواري عبد الله تراوري والنيجيري  كوارجي برصيد هدفين لكل منهم.      وفي 1990 نظمت الجزائر البطولة ونجحت في استغلال عامل الأرض للفوز باللقب  الوحيد في تاريخها بالتغلب على نيجيريا 1/صفر في المباراة النهائية. وفاز  الجزائري جمال مناد بلقب الهداف برصيد أربعة أهداف.      أما بطولة عام 1992 فأقيمت في السنغال بمشاركة 12 منتخبا للمرة الأولى  واستطاع منتخب أفيال كوت ديفوار الفوز باللقب الأول في تاريخهم بالتغلب على  غانا في النهائي 11/10 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد مباراة ساخنة انتهت  بالتعادل السلبي وفاز النيجيري رشيدي ياكيني بلقب الهداف برصيد أربعة  أهداف.      وفي 1994، أقيمت البطولة بتونس ولكن أصحاب الأرض خرجوا مبكرا من الدور  الأول للبطولة وكانت زامبيا هي مفاجأة البطولة حيث وصلت للنهائي رغم أنها  شاركت بفريق معظمه من اللاعبين الجدد بعد تحطم طائرة المنتخب الأول للفريق  قبلها بفترة قصيرة ومقتل معظم أفراد الفريق الأساسي.      ولكنها خسرت في المباراة النهائية 1/2 أمام نسور نيجيريا. وفاز ياكيني  بلقب الهداف للمرة الثانية على التوالي ولكن برصيد خمسة أهداف.      ومع عودة جنوب أفريقيا للساحة الدولية بعد عشرات السنين من العزلة بسبب  سياسة الفصل العنصري استضافت بطولة عام 1996 بمشاركة 16 منتخبا للمرة  الأولى في تاريخ البطولة التي شهدت انسحاب نيجيريا لأسباب سياسية ليتقلص  عدد المشاركين إلى 15 منتخبًا.      وفازت جنوب أفريقيا بلقبها الأول بالتغلب على تونس في المباراة النهائية  2/صفر. وفاز الزامبي كالوشا بواليا بلقب الهداف برصيد خمسة أهداف.      وجرت البطولة التالية في بوركينا فاسو عام 1998، وكانت مصر على موعد مع  التتويج بالكأس الرابعة لها ولم يستطع أي من حسام حسن والجنوب أفريقي  بينديكت ماكارثى إحراز أي أهداف في المباراة النهائية بين منتخبي البلدين  بعد أن وصل رصيد كل منهما إلى سبعة أهداف ليقتسما لقب الهداف.      وفازت مصر في المباراة النهائية على جنوب أفريقيا 2/صفر وأصبح الراحل محمود الجوهري أول من يفوز باللقب كلاعب وكمدرب.      ومع عودة نيجيريا للمشاركات الأفريقية ، استضافت البطولة بالتنظيم المشترك  مع غانا عام 2000 وفازت الكاميرون باللقب الأول لها في الألفية الجديدة  بالتغلب على نيجيريا بضربات الترجيح 4/3 في المباراة النهائية اثر انتهاء  الوقت الاصلي للمباراة بالتعادل 2/2 .      وفاز الجنوب أفريقي شون بارتليت بلقب الهداف برصيد خمسة أهداف أيضا.      وفي عام 2002، استضافت مالي البطولة واحتفظت الكاميرون بلقبها ليكون  الرابع لها في تاريخ البطولة وذلك بالتغلب على السنغال في النهائي بضربات  الجزاء الترجيحية 3/2 بعد التعادل السلبي في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي  للمباراة.      وتساوى كل من الكاميرونيين باتريك مبوما وسالومون أولمبي والنيجيري جوليوس  أجاهاوا في صدارة قائمة الهدافين برصيد ثلاثة أهداف لكل منهم.      أما البطولة الرابعة والعشرين فأقيمت في تونس عام 2004 أيضًا، ونجح نسور  قرطاج في الفوز باللقب على أرضهم ليكون الأول في تاريخهم اثر تغلبهم على  المغرب 2/1 في النهائي.      وتقاسم لقب الهداف كل من النيجيري أوجستين أوكوشا والمغربي عمر المختاري  والتونسي سيلفا دوس سانتوس والكاميروني باتريك مبوما والمالي فريدريك  كانوتيه.      واستحوذت البطولة الخامسة والعشرون التي أقيمت في مصر عام 2006 على اهتمام  كبير لأنها أعادت النهائيات إلى أحضان وادي النيل بعد غياب دام 20 عاما  منذ أقيمت بطولة عام 1986 في مصر أيضا.      وعادت البطولة إلى أحضان مصر مع الاحتفال باليوبيل الذهبي لتأسيس الاتحاد  الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) وقبل عام واحد من الاحتفال باليوبيل الذهبي للبطولة.      ونجح المنتخب المصري في استغلال عاملي الأرض والجمهور ليتوج باللقب الغالي  للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه وينفرد بالرقم القياسي في عدد الألقاب التي  يحرزها أي منتخب في تاريخ هذه البطولة.      ولم يكن مشوار المنتخب المصري سهلا في البطولة لكنه نجح في النهاية في حسم  اللقب بالتغلب على نظيره الايفواري بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية 4/2 في  النهائي بعد تعادلهما سلبيا في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي للمباراة.      ورغم خروج المنتخب الكاميروني مبكرا من البطولة بالهزيمة أمام كوت ديفوار  11/12 بضربات الترجيح بعد تعادلهما سلبيا في الوقت الأصلي و1/1 في الوقت  الإضافي توج الكاميروني صامويل إيتو بلقب هداف البطولة برصيد خمسة أهداف.      واستضافت غانا البطولة السادسة والعشرين في مطلع عام 2008 لتكون المرة  الرابعة التي تستضيف فيها البطولة على مدار تاريخها والمرة الثانية في غضون  ثماني سنوات فقط حيث استضافت بطولة عام 2000 بالتنظيم المشترك مع نيجيريا.      وسعى منتخب غانا المعروف بلقب "النجوم السوداء" إلى إحراز اللقب الذي غاب  عن الفريق منذ عام 1982 والذي أحرز خلاله الفريق اللقب للمرة الرابعة ليكون  أول فريق يفوز بهذا العدد من ألقاب البطولة قبل أن يعادله المنتخبان  المصري والكاميروني.      ولكن المنتخب المصري الذي انفرد بالرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز باللقب  عندما توج به في بطولة عام 2006 كان عند حسن ظن جماهيره ونجح في الدفاع عن  لقبه بجدارة بعدما أبهر جميع المتابعين للبطولة بعروضه الرائعة.      واستهل أحفاد الفراعنة مسيرتهم في البطولة بفوز كبير 4/2 على أسود  الكاميرون ثم أكملوا مشوارهم بنجاح وخطفوا الأضواء من الجميع عندما تغلبوا  على أفيال كوت ديفوار 4/1 في قبل النهائي ثم اختتموا مسيرتهم بالفوز مجددا  على الكاميرون 1/صفر في النهائي رغم وفرة النجوم المحترفين بأكبر الأندية  الأوروبية في صفوف منتخبي كوت ديفوار والكاميرون.      ورغم وجود هؤلاء النجوم ومنهم الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا مهاجم تشيلسي  الإنجليزي والكاميروني صامويل إيتو مهاجم برشلونة الأسباني في ذلك الوقت  والغاني مايكل إيسيان لاعب خط وسط تشيلسي خطف اللاعب المصري حسني عبد ربه  لقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة.      بينما اعتلى إيتو قائمة هدافي البطولة برصيد خمسة أهداف وذلك للبطولة الثانية على التوالي.      وبعدها بعامين، انضمت أنجولا إلى سجل الدول المضيفة للبطولة باستضافة كأس  الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين في مطلع عام 2010 وحاول منتخبها المنافسة  بقوة في هذه البطولة بقيادة مديره الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه الذي حقق  قبلها العديد من الإنجازات التاريخية مع الأهلي المصري.      ولكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن حيث خرج المنتخب الأنجولي صفر اليدين  من دور الثمانية بالهزيمة أمام نظيره الغاني الذي شق بعد ذلك طريقه بنجاح  إلى النهائي رغم عنصر الشباب الغالب على صفوف الفريق.      وفي المقابل ، نجح أحفاد الفراعنة مجددا في تعويض إخفاقهم في تصفيات كأس  العالم 2010 من خلال التتويج بلقب البطولة مثلما فعلوا في بطولة 2006 بعد  الإخفاق في بلوغ نهائيات المونديال.      وبدأ المنتخب المصري رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه بفوز ثمين على نظيره النيجيري  3/1 في لقاء قمة مبكر قبل الفوز على موزمبيق 2/صفر وعلى بنين بالنتيجة  نفسها.      وواصل أبناء النيل تألقهم في الأدوار التالية ففازوا على أسود الكاميرون  3/1 في الوقت الإضافي لمباراتهما بدور الثمانية والتي انتهى وقتها الأصلي  بالتعادل 1/1 ثم على الجزائر 4/صفر في مباراة ثأرية بعد الخروج أمام  الجزائر من تصفيات مونديال 2010 .      واستغل المصريون خبرتهم الكبيرة في التغلب على المنتخب الغاني الشاب في  المباراة النهائية بهدف نظيف سجله محمد ناجي جدو الذي لقب بالبديل السوبر  كما انفرد بصدارة قائمة هدافي البطولة برصيد خمسة أهداف بينما فاز زميله  المخضرم أحمد حسن قائد الفريق بلقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة.      واستضافت غينيا الاستوائية والجابون البطولة الثامنة والعشرين في مطلع عام  2012 بالتنظيم المشترك فيما بينهما في غياب منتخبي مصر والكاميرون اللذين  سقطا في التصفيات.      ونجح أصحاب الأرض في عبور الدور الأول ولكنهما خرجا من دور الثمانية لفارق  الخبرة بينما وصلت منتخبات زامبيا وغانا وكوت ديفوار ومالي إلى المربع  الذهبي.      وفجر المنتخب الزامبي المفاجأة ببلوغ المباراة النهائية على حساب نجوم  غانا بينما تغلب أفيال كوت ديفوار على مالي بنفس النتيجة 1/صفر.      وفي المباراة النهائية ، كان لاعبو زامبيا على موعد مع التتويج الأفريقي  الأول لهم بالفوز على الأفيال بضربات الترجيح بعد التعادل السلبي بينهما  على مدار الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي.      وخاض المنتخب الزامبي جميع مبارياته الخمس في الدور الأول ودوري الثمانية  وقبل النهائي بغينيا الاستوائية ولكنه انتقل بعد ذلك إلى الجابون ليخوض  المباراة النهائية في العاصمة ليبرفيل.      ومع وصول الفريق إلى ليبرفيل ، حرص لاعبوه على إحياء ذكرى الضحايا في نفس  الموقع الذي شهد كارثة عام 1993 والتي أودت بحياة 30 شخصا من بينهم 18 من  لاعبي المنتخب الزامبي.      وتحطمت الطائرة التي كانت تقل المنتخب الزامبي بالقرب من شواطئ ليبرفيل  حيث كانت في طريقها إلى السنغال لخوض مباراة مع المنتخب السنغالي في  التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لبطولة كأس العالم 1994 .      وبعد تزود الطائرة بالوقود من ليبرفيل ، تحطمت على بعد 500 متر فحسب من  شاطئ ليبرفيل. ولذلك ، حرص لاعبو المنتخب الزامبي والطاقم التدريبي للفريق  على الاتجاه إلى شاطئ "صن ست" بإحدى ضواحي ليبرفيل القريبة من موقع الحادث.      وعمد أعضاء الفريق بقيادة اللاعب كريستوفر كاتونجو قائد الفريق وكالوشا  بواليا رئيس الاتحاد الزامبي للعبة إلى إلقاء الزهور في المياه باتجاه موقع  الحادث قبل أن يتوج الفريق باللقب الأفريقي بعد ذلك بيومين ليهدي اللقب  إلى أرواح ضحايا الكارثة.      وها هي البطولة الأفريقية تعود خلال الأيام المقبلة إلى جنوب أفريقيا التي  استضافت البطولة عام 1996 وتأمل في استغلال الاستضافة الثانية لها للتتويج  باللقب الأفريقي الثاني خاصة في ظل غياب قوى كبيرة مثل مصر والكاميرون  وتراجع مستوى قوى أخرى*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* جدول مباريات كأس امم افريقيا 2013     نقدم لكم جدول  مباريات كأس افريقيا 2013 كامل لجميع المباريات لنسخة 29 من كأس الامم الافريقية.     *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*اخواني الكرام اضع بين ايديكم  تعريف المنتخبات المشاركة في هده النسخة حسب المجموعات*  * +* * +*  *   +* * منتخب جنوب افريقيا* **   * بطاقة تقنية عن منتخب جنوب إفريقيا*  * الذي  سيخوض منافسات الدور الأول في  المجموعة الأولى لنهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم المقررة  من 19 يناير الجاري  إلى 10 فبراير المقبل بجنوب إفريقيا . *   *   اتحاد جنوب إفريقيا لكرة القدم.*  *  الرئيس: كيرستين نيماتانداني     *   *  سنة التأسيس: 1892*   *  الانخراط في  الاتحاد الدولي : من 1952 إلى 1958 ثم 1992*  *  الانخراط في الكونفدرالية الإفريقية: من 1952 إلى 1958 ثم 1992*  *  ألوان المنتخب:الأصفر والأخضر والأبيض*  *  التسمية:  بافانا بافانا (الأولاد)*  *  التصنيف الدولي: 87 (دجنبر 2012).*   *  -- الإنجازات:*  *  كأس العالم: لعب ثلاث نهائيات (الدور الأول سنوات 1998 و2002 و2010).*  *  كأس إفريقيا للأمم: لعب سبع نهائيات (فاز بلقب دورة 1996).*   *  -- مشوار الإقصائيات:*   *  تأهل بصفته البلد المضيف*    * -- لائحة اللاعبين الذي سيشاركون في النهائيات القارية:*  *  - حراس المرمى: إتوملينغ خون (كيزير شيفز) وواين سانديلانز (ماميلودي ساندوز)  وسينزو ميويا (أولندو بيراتز).*   *   - المدافعون :  بيفان فرونسمان (سوبر سبور ) وتابو نتيت (بلويمفونتين  سيلتيك)  وسيابونغا  سانغويني (أورلندو بيراتس) وسيادنا كسولو (روستوف  /روسيا) سيبونيسو   غاكسا (كايزر شيفز) وتشيبو ماسيليلا (كايزر شييفز)  وتابو ماتلابا (أولندو بيراتس).*   *  - وسط الميدان : أوبا مانيسا  (أولندو بيراتس) ورنيلوي ليتشولونيان (كايزر شيفز)  وسيفوي تشاباللا (كايزر  شيفز) وسيفيسو مايني (أولندو بيراتس) وتاندويزي خوبوني  (لمونفيل غولدن  أروز ) ماي مالنغو (هيلسين  /السويد) وديلرون بوكلي (ماريتزبورغ  أونايتد). *   *  - المهاجمون : برنار باركر (كايزر شيفز) ليلهونولو ماخورو  (كايزر شيفز) وتوكيلو رانتي (مالمو  (السويد) تيكو موديزي (ماميلودي  ساندونز) بانغاني خومالو (باووك /ألمانيا) ريكاردو  نونييز  (زلينا/سلوفاكيا).*   *  المدرب : غوردون إغيسوند  تح/ص ت*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*المنتخب الوطني المغربي لكرة القدم*  **  *بطاقة تقنية عن المنتخب الوطني المغربي*  * الذي  سيخوض منافسات الدور الأول  في المجموعة الأولى ضمن نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم في  كرة القدم٬ المقررة  ما بين 19 يناير الجاري و10 فبراير المقبل بجنوب إفريقيا.*    *  -- الجامعة الملكية المغربية لكرة القدم:*  *   الرئيس: علي الفاسي الفهري.*  *   التأسيس: 1955.*  *   الانضمام للاتحاد الدولي (فيفا): 1960.*  *   الانضمام إلى الكونفدرالية الإفريقية: 1959. *   *   ألوان المنتخب: الأحمر والأخضر والأبيض*   *   التسمية: أسود الأطلس.*  *   التصنيف الدولي: 74 (دجنبر 2012).*   *   الإنجازات:*  *  شارك أربع مرات في نهائيات كأس العالم وبلغ دور ثمن النهاية في دورة 1986  بالمكسيك.*  *  كما شارك في نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم 14 مرة٬ وأحرز اللقب سنة 1976 وحل وصيفا  في دورة 2004 بتونس وثالثا في دورة 1980.*  *  أحرز لقب كأس العرب للأمم 2012 . *   *   مشواره في التصفيات القارية:*  * تأهل على حساب منتخب الموزمبيق بعد فوزه عليه إيابا (4-0) وانهزامه ذهابا (0-2).*     *   -- لائحة اللاعبين الذي سيشاركون في النهائيات القارية:*  *   -- حراسة المرمى:*  *   نادر المياغري (الوداد البيضاوي) وأنس الزنيتي (المغرب الفاسي) وخالد العسكري  (الرجاء البيضاوي).*   *   -- الدفاع:*  *    عبد الرحيم الشاكير (الجيش الملكي) والمهدي بنعطية (أودينيزي الإيطالي)  وعبد  اللطيف نصير (المغرب الفاسي) وعصام العدوة (غيماريس البرتغالي) وأحمد  القنطاري  (بريست الفرنسي) وعبد الحميد الكوثري (مونبوليي الفرنسي)  وزكرياء بركديش (لانس  الفرنسي).*   *   -- وسط الميدان :*   *    كريم الأحمدي (أستون فيلا الإنجليزي) وعادل هرماش (الهلال السعودي) وكمال   الشافني (بريست الفرنسي) والمهدي النملي (المغرب التطواني) ويونس بلهندة  (مونبليي  الفرنسي).*   *   -- الهجوم:*  *   أسامة السعيدي  (ليفربول الإنجليزي) ويوسف القديوي (الجيش الملكي) وعبد الرزاق  حمد الله  (أولمبيك آسفي) ويوسف العربي (غرناطة الإسباني) ومنير الحمداوي   (فيورينتينا الإيطالي) ونور الدين امرابط (غلطة سراي التركي) وعبد العزيز  برادة  (خيتافي الإسباني) وشهير بلغزواني (أجاكسيو الفرنسي).*   *   المدرب: رشيد الطاوسي.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب الراس الاخضر    
بطاقة تقنية عن منتخب الرأس الأخضر   الذي سيخوض منافسات الدور الأول في  المجموعة الأولى لنهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم  المقررة من 19 يناير الجاري  إلى 10 فبراير المقبل بجنوب إفريقيا .   
   -- اتحاد الرأس الأخضر لكرة القدم. 
   - الرئيس: ماريوس سيميدو     
   - سنة التأسيس: 1982 
   - الانخراط في  الاتحاد الدولي : 1986 
   - الانخراط في الكونفدرالية الإفريقية:2000 
   - ألوان المنتخب: الأزرق والأبيض  
   - التسمية: القروش الزرقاء     
  -- مشواره في التصفيات القارية:  
  تأهل على حساب منتخب الكاميرون (انهزم إيابا 1-2 وفاز ذهابا 2-0).  
  -- لائحة اللاعبين الذي سيشاركون في النهائيات القارية:  
  - حراسة المرمى : 
  فوزينها (بروغريسو الانغولي) و فوك فريدسون (باتوكي الرأس الاخضر) وريلي  (مينديلينسي الرأس الاخضر)  
 - المدافعون : بيكس (جيل فيسنتي البرتغالي) و جيجي (ماريتيمو ب البرتغالي)   وكارليتوس (آيل القبرصي) وناندو (شاتورو الفرنسي) وفيرناندو فاريلا  (فاسلوي  الروماني) وجوسيمار ليما دوردريخت الهولندي) وغاي راموس (فالفيك  الهولندي)  ونيفالدو (اكاديميكا البرتغالي).  
 - وسط الميدان :  بابانكو (اولهانينسي البرتغالي) وماركو سواريس (اومونيا القبرصي) وستينيو  (فيرينزي  البرتغالي) وروني (فولا اللوكسمبورغي) وأودايير فورتيس (رامس  الفرنسي) وتوني  فاريلا (سبارتا روتردام الهولندي) ودافيد سيلفا  (اولهانينسي البرتغالي)  
 - المهاجمون :  دجانيني (اولهانينسي  البرتغالي) وريان مينديز (ليل الفرنسي) وزي لويس (سبورتينغ  براغا  البرتغالي) ونهوك هيلدون (ماريتيمو البرتغالي) وجوليو تافاريس (ديجون   الفرنسي). 
  المدرب: لوسيو أنتونيس*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب انغولا لكرة القدم*  **  *بطاقة تقنية عن منتخب أنغولا* *الذي سيخوض  منافسات الدور الأول في المجموعة  الأولى ضمن نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم في كرة  القدم٬ المقررة ما بين 19  يناير الجاري و10 فبراير المقبل بجنوب إفريقيا.*    *   -- اتحاد أنغولا لكرة القدم:*  *   - الرئيس: بيدرو دي مورايس نيتو.*  *   - التأسيس: 1979.*  *   - الانضمام للاتحاد الدولي (فيفا): 1980.*  *   - الانضمام إلى الكونفدرالية الإفريقية: 1980. *   *   - ألوان المنتخب: قمصان وجوارب حمراء وسراويل سوداء.*  *   - التسمية: الغزلان السوداء.*   *    -- الإنجازات:*   *   شارك في نهائيات كأس العالم مرة واحدة سنة 2006 وخرج من الدور الأول. *   *  شارك في نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم خمس مرات وبلغ دور ربع النهاية في دورتي   2008 و2010.*   *   -- لائحة اللاعبين المؤهلين للنهائيات القارية:*   *  - حراس المرمى:*   *  جون لويس لاما (بيترو أتلتيكو) لاندو مفانغا لاندو (ريكراتيفو دو لبيلو)  وأديلسون سيبريان ودا كروز نيبلو (بريميرو أغوستو).*   *  - المدافعون:*   *   أمانديو فليب مانويل دا كوستا أمارو (بريميرو أغوستو) ماركو سوزا إيروزا  إبراهيم  (ليماسول /قبرص) وماسونغونا أليكس أفونسو داني (بريميرو أغوستو)  ولويس أنطونيو دوس  سانتوس سيرادو (كابوسكوب دو بالانكا) وبارتيليمي  داكينتو كيسانغا باستوس (بيترو  أتليتيكو) وفابريسيو مافوتا فابريسيو  (أنتير كلوب) وماريو مانويل دو أولفيرا إيتو  (بروغريسو دو سامبيزانغا)  وريكال كونكو زلاتا مينغو بيل (بريميرو أغوستو). *     *   - وسط الميدان :*   *   جيرالدو كيام ميغيل (بيترو أتلتيكو) فليسبرتو أمرال جيلبيرتو  (ليماسول/قبرص)  وأديريتو فالديمار الفيس ديدي (ليماسول/قبرص) وزويلا  فرانسيسكو سانتوس زويلا  (ابويل نيقوسيا/قبرص) وأوزفالدو جواو باولو دنيس  (بريميرو أغوستو) وخوسي بانزو  بيروليتو (أنتير كلوب) وخوسي بيدرو ألبيرتو  (بيترو أتلتيكو) وأنتونيو سابالو جوس  تباتي (أنتير كلوب) ودافيد مانويل  أفونسو (بريميرو أغوستو) وهيرمينيجيلدو  بارتولوميو جيرالدو  (بارانا  /البرازيل) ومانويل غاسبار دا كوستا مانويل (اسا).*     *    المهاجمون:*   *   ماتيوس غاليان ودا كوستا (ناسيونال ماديرا/البرتغال) وجالما برون أبيل  كامبوس  (كاسيمباسا /تركيا) وكونريراس ألبيرتو ماتيوس مانوشو (بلد  الوليد/إسبانيا) وأفونسو  وليام (فادوز) أدريانو نيكولاس دوارتي يانو  (بروغريسو دو سامبيزانغا).      *   *  المدرب : الأوروغوياني غوستافو فيرين*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب غانا لكرة القدم  
منتخب غانا لكرة القدم
 هو ممثل غانا الرسمي في رياضة كرة القدم يشرف عليه الاتحاد الغاني لكرة القدم ، تأسس الاتحاد الغاني  لكرة القدم في العام 1957، وانضم إلى الفيفا في العام 1958  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب مالي لكرة القدم* **  *تشكيلة مالي*   *حراس مرمى.. سومبيلا دياكيتي (ستاد مالي) مامادو ساماسا (جانجان الفرنسي) علي يرانجو (جوليبا).*  *مدافعون..  اداما كوليبالي (اوزير الفرنسي) ادريسا كوليبالي (لخويا القطري) عثمان  كوليبالي (ستاد بريست الفرنسي) ساليف كوليبالي (جوليبا) فوسيني دياوارا  (اجاكسيو الفرنسي) محمد نداي (فيتوريا جيمارايش البرتغالي) اداما تامبورا  (راندرز الدنمركي) مولا واج (كاين الفرنسي).*  *لاعبو وسط.. سامبا  دياكيتي (كوينز بارك رينجرز الانجليزي) سيدو كيتا (داليان ايربن الصيني)  مومو سيسوكو (باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي) سامبا سو (لانس الفرنسي) كاليلو  تراوري (سوشو الفرنسي) ماماني تراوري (نيس الفرنسي) سامبو ياتاباري (باستيا  الفرنسي).*  *مهاجمو شيخ تيداني دياباتي (بوردور الفرنسي) شيخ  فانتامادي ديارا (ستاد رين الفرنسي) سيجاماري ديارا (اجاكسيو الفرنسي)  موديبو مايجا (وست هام يونايتد الانجليزي) مامادو ساماسا (كييفو الايطالي).*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب نيجر لكرة القدم*  **  *تأهلإلى نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية للمرة الثانية في تاريخه بعد فوزه على  ضيفه غينيا بهدفين نظيفين، في إياب الدور النهائي من التصفيات المؤهلة  للبطولة التي تستضيفها جنوب أفريقيا مطلع العام المقبل. وكانت مباراة  الذهاب قد انتهت بفوز الفريق الغيني بهدفين لهدف. اتحاد النيجر لكرة القدم. سنة التأسيس: 1961 الانضمام إلى الفيفا : 1964 الانضمام إلى الكاف : 1964 المشاركات تاهلت مرة وحيدة للكاس الافريقية 2012 تصنيف الفيفا 2012 114 عالميا الطاقم واللاعبون مدرب المنتخب : يرنوت روهر التشكيلة : موسى الزوما – موسى مازو – كريم لانسينا – امادو قادر –  جايمس لوكي – ادريسا لاوالي – موبيدو سيدي باي – فاتوغوما  كوروما – داودا  كاميلو – تالاتو بوبكر – ايسوفو الحسن – سليمان ديلا ساكو – شيكوتو محمد –  اسوفو بوبكر – اسماعيل الحسن – كاسالي داودا – ويليام نغونو – دانكوا كوفي –  ايسياكو كوديز – موتاري امادو – باشارد محمد – سامينو رابو – سومايلا محمد*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب كونجو لكرة القدم     منتخب جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية لكرة القدم (بالإنجليزية: Congo DR national football team) الملقب بـ(الفهود) هو المنتخب الوطني الذي يمثل جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية والذي يديره اتحاد الكونغو الديمقراطية لكرة القدم . تغير اسم المنتخب عدة مرات في الماضي حيث شارك باسم الكونغو البلجيكية (1948-1960) كونغو ليوبولديفيل (1960-1963) كونغو كينشاسا (1963-1971) زائير (1971-1997) . بمسماه السابق زائير كان أول منتخب أفريقي يشارك في إحدى بطولات كأس العالم وكان في بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 1974 التي أقيمت في ألمانيا الغربية . حقق بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم مرتين الأولى بمسمى كونغو كينشاسا سنة 1968 والمرة الثانية بمسمى منتخب زائير سنة 1974 . في سنة 2005 كان على وشك التأهل إلى بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2006 التي أقيمت في ألمانيا ولكنه احتل المركز الثاني بفارق 5 نقاط عن المتصدر والمتأهل منتخب غانا . أشهر نجوم المنتخب الحاليين لومانا لوا لوا ، شعباني نوندا ، ألاين ماسودي ، وبارفايت مانداندا .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب زومبيا لكرة القدم   
تأهل المنتخب الزامبي بطل النسخة الأخيرة لكأس الأمم  الافريقية إلى منافسات النسخة القادمة للبطولة القارية التي تستضيفها جنوب  أفريقيا في شهر فيفري المقبل.وترشح المنتخب الزامبي امام المنتخب الاوغندي  بركلات الترجيح بعد ان تعادل الفريقان بهدف لهدف ذهابا وايابا. الجامعة الزمبية لكرة القدم سنة التأسيس: 1929 سنة الانضمام الى الفيفا: 1964 سنة الانضمام الى الكاف :1964 المشاركات شارك 15 مرة في الكاس الافريقية الانجازات الفوز بالكاس الافريقية سنة 2012 تصنيف الفيفا 2012 41 عالميا الطاقم واللاعبون المدرب :هرفي رينار التشكيلة :  حراسة المرمى : كينيدي مويين – جوشوا تيتيما – داني مينياو الدفاع : سانزو – سينكالا – هيموندو – كاسندو – موسندا – مبولا – نكوسو الوسط : شانزا – نجوفو – لانغو – كالابا – مولنغا – ساكيواه – شيفوتا الهجوم : كاتونغو – مبوسيما – شامنغا – مولنغا – مايوكا*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب الاتيوبي لكرة القدم   
جدد المنتخب الإثيوبي مشاركته في نهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا  لكرة القدم والتي ستستضيفها جنوب أفريقيا 2013 وذلك بعد مرور 30 سنة عقب  فوزه على المنتخب السوداني 2-0 في إياب الدور النهائي من التصفيات المؤهلة  للدورة.   الجامعة الاثيوبية لكرة القدم سنة التأسيس: 1943 الانضمام إلى الفيفا : 1952 الانضمام إلى الكاف: عضو مؤسس 1957 المشاركات  شارك 9 مرات في نهائيات الكاس الافريقية الانجازات فاز بالكاس الافريقية سنة 1962 تصنيف الفيفا 2012 119 عالميا الطاقم واللاعبون مدرب المنتخب : سوانت بيشاو  التشكيلة :  سيساي بانشا – ديقو ديبيبي – يارد زينابو – ابيباو بوتاكو  – اينالام هاينو – الولا جيرما – صلاح الدين سعيد – اسرات ميغرسا –  جيتاناه كيديبي – بيرانو بيغال – امود اكوري -  رياديغيغن الياس – فؤاد  عباس – مينياهيل تيشوم – داويت استيفانوس – يوسف ياسين – سويوم تيسفاي –  شيميلاس بيكالي – ادان جيرما –بوهايلو اسوفا – اديس هنتسا – جمال تايسو –  زيريهان تاديلي    *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب بوركينافاسو  
منتخب بوركينا فاسو لكرة القدم (بالفرنسية: Burkina Faso national football team) الملقب بـ(الأحصنة) هو المنتخب الوطني الذي يمثل بوركينا فاسو ويدار من قبل اتحاد بوركينا فاسو لكرة القدم . كان معروفا باسم منتخب فولتا العليا لكرة القدم حتى سنة 1984 حيث تم تغيير مسمى الدولة . أفضل انجازاته تحقيق المركز الرابع في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم 1998 التي استضافها . لم ينجح لحد الآن في التأهل إلى بطولة كأس العالم . يتولى تدريبه البرتغالي باولو دوارتي . أبرز نجوم المنتخب الحاليين موموني داغانو .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب نيجريا لكرة القدم  
رغم تتويجه مرتين بلقب أمم افريقيا وحلوله وصيفا في أربع مناسبات، إلا أن  المركز الثالث يلازم منتخب نيجيريا خلال العقد الأخير - أربع مرات في 2002  و2004 و2006 و2010 - وهو الأمر الذي يسعى لتخطيه في النسخة التاسعة  والعشرين من البطولة الأبرز بالقارة السمراء، في المشاركة السابعة عشرة. 
وغابت  نيجيريا عن النسخة الماضية بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون 2012 ، بعدما فشلت  في اجتياز التصفيات، عقب مشاكل رياضية بسبب تدخل الرئيس جودلاك جوناثان في  إدارة شئون كرة القدم. 
وسبق لنيجيريا، المتأهلة لكأس العالم اربع  مرات من قبل، الفوز بالكأس الافريقية في عام 1980 على أرضها و1994 في تونس،  وحلت ثانية في أعوام 1984 و1988 و1990 و2000. 
لكن التوفيق لم يسعف  النسور الخضر للمرور من الدور نصف النهائي في سبع مناسبات، منها أربعة خلال  العقد الاخير، لتسعى حثيثا هذه المرة في التحليق بعيدا عن هذا المركز. 
ومثلما  حضرت بشكل كبير في افريقيا كانت لها علامة على المستوى العالمي كذلك بعدما  نجحت في الظفر بالميدالية الذهبية لأوليمبياد أتلانتا 1996 وأقصت  المنتخبين البرازيلي في الدور قبل النهائي والأرجنتيني في النهائي. 
وبلغت  نيجيريا نهائيات جنوب افريقيا على حساب ليبيريا التي تعادلت على ارضها  ذهابا في التصفيات النهائية 2-2 قبل أن تسحقها في العودة 6-1. 
وتلعب نيجيريا في المجموعة الثالثة التي تضم حاملة اللقب، زامبيا، إلى جانب بوركينا فاسو وإثيوبيا. 
وقرر  المدرب المحلي ستيفان كيشي عدم الاستعانة في قائمته النهائية بمهاجم  نيوكاسل يونايتد الانجليزي، شولا اميوبي، ومدافع ميلوول الإنجليزي وكوينز  بارك رينجرز السابق، داني شيتو. 
فيما يعد أبرز لاعبين في القائمة،  المهاجم فيكتور موسيس ونجم الوسط جون أوبي ميكيل لاعبا فريق تشيلسي  الإنجليزي حامل لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا. 
وغاب أيضا عن التشكيلة نجما الهجوم بيتر أوديموينجي لاعب وست بروميتش ألبيون الإنجليزي وأوبافيمي مارتينز لاعب ليفانتي الإسباني. 
وتضم  ثلاثة محترفين بالدوري الإسرائيلي، منهم الحارسين فينسينت انيما -مكابي تل  أبيب- وأوستين اجيدي -هبوعيل بئر سبع، إضافة للاعب الوسط جون هوشينيوا -  اشدود اف سي. 
ومع الابتعاد عن الألقاب القارية لنحو عقد اعترف وزير  الرياضية النيجيري بولاجي عبد الله ان منتخب بلاده في مرحلة تكوين ومن  الصعب ان ينافس على اللقب، مصرحا "لا اتوقع من المدرب تحقيق اي انجاز". 
وستلعب  نيجيريا مباراتها الاولى بالمجموعة الثالثة امام بوركينا فاسو في 21 من  الشهر الجاري ثم ستواجه زامبيا حاملة اللقب واخيرا اثيوبيا. *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* منتخب ساحل العاج لكرة القدم   
التشكيلة الرسمية للائحة منتخب ساحل العاج بكأس افريقيا 2013
 حراس المرمى..
 ابوبكر باري (لوكيرن) وبدرة علي سانجاري (سيوي سبورتس) ودانييل يبواه (ديجون).  
 المدافعون.
 سليمان بامبا (طرابزونسبور) وارثر بوكا (شتوتجارت) وايمانويل ايبوي (غلطة سراي) وايجور لولو (كوبان كرسنودار) وسياكا تيني (باريس سان جيرمان) وكولو توري (مانشستر سيتي) واسماعيل تراوري (ستاد بريست).   
لاعبو الوسط..
 ماكس جرادل (سانت ايتيين) وعبد الرزاق (مانشستر سيتي) وروماريك (ريال سرقسطة) وديدييه يا كونان (هانوفر) واسماعيل تيوتي (نيوكاسل يونايتد) ويايا توري (مانشستر سيتي) وديدييه زوكورا (طرابزونسبور).
 المهاجمون..
 ويلفريد بوني (فيتيس ارنهيم) وديدييه دروجبا (شنغهاي شينهوا) وجيرفينيو (ارسنال) وسالومون كالو (ليل) وارونا كوني (ويجان اثليتيك) ولاسينا تراوري (انجي) .*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب الجزائر لكرة القدم  
   كشف الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم عن قائمة اللاعبين الرسمية للمنتخبات المشاركة في دورة ”الكان”، التي ستنطلق الأسبوع المقبل في جنوب إفريقيا.  وجاءت قائمة وأرقام أقمصة لاعبي المنتخب الوطني في الدورة كالتالي: 
 1 دوخة عز الدين
 2 مهدي مصطفى
3 لياسين كادامورو 
4 سعيد بلكلام 
5 رفيق حليش 
6 جمال مصباح 
7 رياض بودبوز
 8 مهدي لحسن 
9 إسلام سليماني
 10 سفيان فيغولي
 11 عامر بوعزة
 12 كارل مجاني 
13 أمين عودية 
14 فؤاد قادير
 15 هلال سوداني
 16 سي محمد سيدريك
 17 عدلان فديورة
18 خالد لموشية 
19 ياسين بزاز
 20 سعد تجار 
21 فوزي غولام 
22 علي ريال
 23 رايس مبولحي*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب تونس لكرة القدم  
القائمة النهائية للاعبين ال23 
  حراسة المرمى
 -ايمن المثلوثي(النجم الساحلي) فاروق بن مصطفى (النادي البنزرتي) معز بن شريفية(الترجى الرياضى) .  خط الدفاع :
 ايمن عبد النور (تولوز الفرنسى)هتان البراتلي(النادى الافريقى)انيس البوسعايدى (تافريا الروسى)خليل شمام(الترجى الرياض)شمس الدين الذوادى (النجم الساحلى) فاتح الغربى (النادى الصفاقسى )وليدالهيشري ( لترجى الرياضى ) بلال العيفة(النادى الافريقى) .   وسط الميدان:
 اسامة الدراجى( سيون الفرنسى) شادى الهمامى(الكويت الكويتى) وهبي الخرزى( باستيا الفرنسى) يوسف المساكنى (لخويا القطرى )خالد المولهى(الترجى الرياضى ) مجدى التراوى (الترجى الرياضى )وسام يحى(مرسين التركى)  
  خط الهجوم:
 فخر الدين بن يوسف( النادى الصفاقسى) زهير الذوادى( دون فريق) حمدى الحرباوى( لوكرين البلجيكى) عصام جمعة(الكويت الكويتى) صابر خليفة (ايفيان الفرنسى ) . *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب الطوغو لكرة القدم 
عاد مهاجم نادي توتنهام الانجليزي إيمانويل  أديبايور إلى تشكيلة منتخب  الطوغو ٬ التي ستشارك في نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم  ال29 في كرة القدم  المقررة بجنوب إفريقيا من 19 يناير الى 10 فبراير. 
 وكان عميد منتخب  الطوغو قد أعلن العام الماضي أنه سيغيب عن المسابقة بسبب المخاوف  الأمنية  بعد أن كان ضمن الفريق الذي تعرض لهجوم عنيف قبل نهائيات أنغولا 2010.  ونجا أديبايور من الاعتداء المسلح بعد اختبائه تحت مقعد داخل الحافلة التي  كانت  تقل عناصر المنتخب الطوغولي. وأصبحت مشاركة أديبايور (28 سنة) رسمية  بعد إعلان المدرب الفرنسي ديديي سيكس اليوم  الخميس عن تشكيلة من 23 لاعبا  ستخوض المنافسات القارية٬ وذلك بعد محاولات  مضنية لإقناع مهاجم ارسنال  السابق بحمل ألوان بلاده بعد اعتزاله في فاتح دجنبر  بسبب "الأجواء غير  الصحية التي تسود في عش الصقور" وبسبب البرنامج الإعدادي "الذي  لا يبشر  بالخير لتقديم المستوى المطلوب في كأس افريقيا". ويخوض منتخب الطوغو  منافسات المجموعة الحديدية إلى جانب كوت ديفوار والجزائر  وتونس*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
الحكام الذين سيديرون مباريات نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2013 
 لائحة للحكام والحكام المساعدين:  
 الحكام : 
 بوشعيب الأحرش (المغرب) وسليم الجديدي (تونس) وجمال حيمودي  ومحمد بنوزة (الجزائر) ودياتا بادرا (السنيغال) ودووي نومندياز ديزيري (كوت  ديفوار) وغاساما باكاري بابا (غامبيا) وأليوم نيانت (الكامرون) وبينيت  دانيال فارزير (جنوب إفريقيا) وكومان كوليبالي (مالي) وغيث جريشة (مصر)  وسيشورن راجيندرابرساد (جزر موريس) و نامبياندرازا حمادة الموسى (مدغشقر)  وجاني سيكازوي (زامبيا) واوتوغو كاستان إيريك أرنود (الغابون) وكيروا  سيلفستر (كينيا) وعلي المغيفري (موريتانيا) وكامي برنار (السيشل).   الحكام المساعدون:  
عشيق رضوان (المغرب) وبشير الحساني وأنور هميلة  (تونس) وعبد الحق اتشيالي (الجزائر) وإيفاريست مانكواندي (الكامرون) وييو  سانغيفولو (كوت ديفوار) وكامارا جبريل (السينغال) وأوكبا مريم أونجيزوم  (إريتريا) وبيتر إلغام (نيجيريا) وبريموشاهو جون كلود بورندي وكابندا  فيليسن (رواندا) وزاكيلي توسي (جنوب إفريقيا) وديارا بالا (مالي) وسمبا  الحاج مليك (السينغال) وسليفو ماليك (غانا) وفينغا تيوفيل (الغابون) وموسى  يانوسا (الكامرون) وأحمد علي وليد (السودان) ودوس سانطوس جرسون أميليانو  (أنغولا) ومارينغويلا أرزينيو شدريك (موزمبيق). *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  الملاعب المستضيفة لبطولة   كأس أمم افريقيا 2013       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyy3T4fwIZM*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* 
تنطلق اليوم كأس الأمم الإفريقية  بمباراة الافتتاح بين منتخبي جنوب إفريقيا  والرأس الأخضر في الرابعة بالتوقيت العالمي وتتجه الترشيحات لصالح منتخب جنوب أفريقيا صاحب الأرض والفائز بلقب  البطولة عام 1996  عندما يلتقي ضيفه منتخب الرأس الأخضر على إستاد سوكر  سيتي في جوهانسبرج بالجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول  للبطولة. ويحلم المنافس بمفاجأة مثيرة في ضربة البداية بالنسبة له في البطولات  الأفريقية حيث يشارك في النهائيات للمرة الأولى في تاريخه ولذلك فإن منتخب  الأولاد مطالب بالحذر فالمفاجآت واردة وبقوة خاصة وأن البطولة في نسخها  الماضية شهدت العددي منها . ويسعى منتخب جنوب أفريقيا إلى تحقيق فوز مطمئن في المباراة الافتتاحية  ليكون ضربة بداية قوية على طريقه في البطولة وعلى طريق الحلم الذي يراوده  بإحراز لقبه الأفريقي الثاني بعد 174 عاما من فوزه باللقب الأول في أول  مشاركة له  البطولة عندما استضافت بلاده النهائيات. *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*
المنتخب المغربي---------المنتخب الانجولي
يسعى المنتخب المغربي لكرة القدم إلى تقديم بداية جيدة لمسيرته في بطولة  كأس الأمم الأفريقية التاسعة والعشرين عندما يلتقي نظيره الأنجولي السبت في  الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول للبطولة.  ويلتقي  الفريقان السبت على استاد 'سوكر سيتي' في جوهانسبرج وذلك في المباراة  الثانية بالبطولة التي تستضيفها جنوب أفريقيا من السبت وحتى العاشر من  شباط/فبراير المقبل حيث تسبقها المباراة الافتتاحية للبطولة على فس الاستاد  بين منتخبي جنوب أفريقيا والرأس الأخضر (كيب فيردي) . 
وربما يحظى  المنتخب المغربي (أسود الأطلسي) بترشيحات كبيرة للعبور من هذه المجموعة إلى  دور الثمانية ، ولكن الفريق يدرك جيدا أن الترشيحات القوية لم تمنع خروجه  المبكر من البطولة الماضية حيث خرج من دور المجموعات لصالح منتخبي الجابون  وتونس. 
ولذلك ، يرفع أسود الأطلسي شعار 'الحذر' في مواجهة فهود أنجولا  خاصة وأن استعدادات كل منهما للبطولة كانت على ظرفي نقيض وكانت اليد العليا  لصالح الفهود الأنجولية التي حققت انتصارات جيدة في مبارياتها الودية أمام  منتخبات بوتسوانا ورواندا وزامبيا حامل اللقب الأفريقي والمنتخب  الكاميروني الأولمبي. 
بينما لم تكن استعدادات أسود الأطلسي على المستوى  المطلوب بل إن الفريق سيفتقد بعض عناصر الخبرة والقوة التي كان يعتمد  عليها مثل المهاجم مروان الشماخ والنجم المتألق عادل تاعرابت وزميله حسين  خرجة حيث استبعدهم المدرب رشيد طاوسي المدير الفني للفريق. 
ورغم  الانتقادات التي وجهتها وسائل الإعلام إلى طاوسي في الآونة الأخيرة بسبب  إصراره على استبهاد اللاعبين الثلاثة ، أكد طاوسي مرارا أن الأهم لديه هو  الأداء الجماعي وأنه لن يعتمد على شهرة النجوم وإنما على أداء الفريق. 
كما  سيفتقد الفريق جهود اللاعب مهدي ناملي بسبب الإصابة التي تعرض لها بكسر في  الساق خلال مباراة الفريق الودية أمام أحد الأندية بجنوب أفريقيا.  وأصبح  اللاعب يونس بلهندة نجم خط وسط مونبلييه الفرنسي هو فرس الرهان الأساسي في  فريق الطاوسي حيث يحمل على كاهله مهمة قيادة أسود الأطلسي إلى دور الثمانية  الأفريقي. 
ويأمل أسود الأطلسي في استمرار نغمة التفوق التي يعزفها  الفريق في مبارياته أمام فهود أنجولا حيث حقق الفريق الفوز في أربع من آخر  خمس مباريات جمعت الفريقين بينما انتهى اللقاء الآخر بالتعادل 2/2 علما بأن  آخر هذه المواجهات كانت في عام 2009 وانتهت بفوز المغرب 2/صفر. 
كما  يضاعف من آمال الأسود أن الخبرة والتاريخ يرجحان كفتهم حيث سبق للفريق  الفوز باللقب الأفريقي عام 1976 وأحرز المركز الثاني في بطولة 2004 بعد  الهزيمة في النهائي أمام تونس بينما أخفق المنتخب الأنجولي في عبور الدور  الأول خلال مشاركاته السابقة بالبطولة باستثناء بلوغه دور الثمانية في  البطولة التي استضافتها بلاده عام 2010 .  ويأمل طاوسي تكرار إنجاز مواطنه  بادو الزاكي الذي قاد الفريق للمباراة النهائية في بطولة 2004 وكان مرشحا  بقوة للقب لولا اسطدامه في النهائي بشقيقه التونسي صاحب الأرض. 
ويرى  طاوسي أن النجم الأول حاليا هو الفريق ككل وليس لاعبا بعينه مشيرا إلى أن  المهارات الفنية للاعبي المغرب لم تمنع سقوطهم في أكثر من بطولة سابقة. 
وفي  المقابل ، يعتمد المنتخب الأنجولي بقيادة مديره الفني الأوروجوياني  جوستافو فيرين على المهارات الفردية للاعبين بشكل كبير خاصة فيما يتعلق  بالمهاجم المخضرم مانوتشو ولاعب الوسط دجالما كامبوس. 
وربما يكون هدوء  أعصاب المنتخب الأنجولي هو السلاح الأقوى الذي يعتمد عليه الفهود في هذه  المواجهة الصعبة أمام أسود الأطلسي المثقلين بالضغوط.  وأعلنت اللجنة  المنظمة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2013 بجنوب أفريقيا والاتحاد الأفريقي  لكرة القدم (كاف) الجمعة أن مبيعات تذاكر البطولة تجاوزت الهدف الموضوع  والبالغ 500 ألف تذكرة.  وقال المغربي هشام العمراتي سكرتير عام الكاف إن  عدد التذاكر المباعة حتى الآن بلغ 563 ألف تذكرة من بين 850 ألف تذكرة  مطروحة للبيع إلى المشجعين موضحا أن تذاكر المباراة الافتتاحية للبطولة  نفدت بالفعل.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* تعادل المنتخب الوطني المغربي  لكرة القدم مع نظيره الأنغولي بدون أهداف  في المباراة٬ التي جمعت بينهما مساء  اليوم السبت بملعب "سوكر سيتي"  بجوهانسبورغ برسم الجولة الأولى من منافسات  المجموعة الأولى ضمن الدور  الأول من النسخة ال29 لكأس إفريقيا للأمم٬ التي انطلقت  اليوم وتتواصل إلى  غاية عاشر فبراير 2013 المقبل بجنوب إفريقيا. 
   وكان منتخبا جنوب  إفريقيا (البلد المنظم) والرأس الأخضر قد تعادلا بالنتيجة  ذاتها (0-0) في  المباراة الافتتاحية لمنافسات هذه المجموعة. 
   وتقام الجولة  الثانية يوم الأربعاء المقبل (23 يناير) بمدينة دربان٬ وخلالها  يواجه  منتخب جنوب إفريقيا في المباراة الأولى (الثالثة بعد الظهر) منتخب أنغولا٬   على أن يقابل المنتخب المغربي في الثانية (السادسة مساء) منتخب الرأس  الأخضر.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*فوز مثير لمالي على النيجر وتعادل بين غانا والكونغو   تعادلت غانا مع الكونغو الديمقراطية بهدفين لمثلهما اليوم (الأحد 20 يناير/  كانون الثاني 2013) على استاد نيلسون مانديلا باي، في افتتاح الجولة  الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية ضمن كأس الأمم الإفريقية التاسعة  والعشرين لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها جنوب إفريقيا حتى 10 شباط/فبراير. وسجل  ايمانويل اغييمانغ بادو في د.40 وكوادوو اسامواه في د. 49 هدفي غانا،  وتريزور مبوتو في د.57 وديوميرسي مبوكاني من ركلة جزاء هدفي الكونغو  الديمقراطية. وهذا التعادل الثالث على التوالي في البطولة بعد مباراتي جنوب  إفريقيا مع الرأس الأخضر (صفر لمثله) وأنغولا مع المغرب (صفر لمثله) أمس  السبت.  وقدم الطرفان شوطا أول متوسط المستوى وتميز اللاعبون بالقوة البدنية  والانطلاقات السريعة والأداء المنسجم فكان العرض أفضل من مباراتي الافتتاح  في المجموعة الأولى، وشهد تسجيل أول أهداف البطولة وضاعت فيه بعض الفرص  بنسب متعادلة. وكان الشوط الثاني مشابها تقريبا لسيناريو الأول مع أفضلية  نسبية للكونغو التي سجلت هدفين وأدركت التعادل بعد أن أضافت غانا الهدف  الثاني في بدايته. وفوتت غانا فرصة مبكرة لتعزيز تقدمها عندما عكس اغييمانغ  بادو كرة عرضية ارتدت من الدفاع إلى البرت ادوماه سددها في مكان الحارس،  لكن سرعان ما تم تعويض الفرصة بعدما تابع كوادوو اسامواه برأسه في الشباك  كرة رفعها واكاسو من ركنية في د. 49. ونجح مبوتو في تقليص الفارق بعد كرة  من لومانا لوالوا الى سيدريك ماكيادي ومنه خلف الدفاع تلقفها مبوتو وأرسلها  في أقصى الزاوية اليسرى لمرمى فاتو داودا د.53.  وارتبك دفاع غانا أمام اختراقات مبوتو الذي سدد كرة قوية من مسافة قريبة  أبعدها داودا بصعوبة وشتتها الدفاع على دفعات الى ركنية د.60 وانفرد محمد  ربيعو بديل كريستيان اتسو وسدد في أحضان الحارس د.64، وحصل مبوكاني على  ركلة جزاء بعدما سحبه جيري اكامينكو من قميصه وأسقطه أرضا انبرى لها بنفسه  وادرك منها التعادل د.68.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAlHAlUazhg  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

* فوز مثير لمنتخب مالي على النيجر   قاد سيدو كيتا منتخب مالي للفوز على نظيره النيجيري بهدف نظيف في نفس  الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثانية. وسجل سيدو كيتا لاعب وسط  داليان ايربين هدف المباراة الوحيد قبل النهاية بست دقائق ليمنح بلاده ثلاث  نقاط ثمينة على ملعب نيلسون مانديلا باي. وحصد منتخب مالي أول ثلاث نقاط  له في رصيده ليتصدر ترتيب المجموعة الثانية بينما يقتسم منتخبا غانا  وجمهورية الكونغو المركز الثاني برصيد نقطة واحدة بينما يتذيل منتخب النيجر  ترتيب المجموعة بلا رصيد من النقاط.  وهذه هي المباراة الأولى خلال المباريات الأربعة الأولى من كأس الأمم  الإفريقية الحالية التي تنتهي بالفوز. وسيطر منتخب مالي على أغلب فترات  المباراة وأهدر الفريق العديد من الهجمات السهلة خاصة عن طريق سيدو كيتا.  وعلى الجانب الأخر بدأ منتخب النيجر المباراة مهاجما منذ الدقيقة الأولى  ولكنه سرعان ما تحول لأداء الدور الدفاعي لصد طوفان هجمات الفريق المالي.  ولم تشهد الدقائق العشرة الأولى من المباراة أي هجمات حقيقية على المرميين  وسط حالة من جس النبض بين الفريقين. ولكن الأفضلية مالت بعض الشيء لصالح  منتخب النيجر الذي حاول الاحتفاظ بالكرة لأطول وقت ممكن لمنع مفاتيح اللعب  في منتخب مالي من الوصول إلى مرمى كاسالي داوودا. وجاءت أول مظاهر الخطورة  لمنتخب مالي على مرمى الخصم، مع حلول الدقيقة 12، ولكن الشيخ ديارا لم ينجح  في هز الشباك وهو على بعد ياردات قليلة من المرمى.  ومع انطلاق الشوط الثاني واصل منتخب مالي سيطرته على مجريات اللعب، ومن  إحدى الهجمات كاد تراوري أن يفك لوغريتمات المباراة ويسجل هدف السبق في  الدقيقة 65 ولكن تسديدته القوية مرت بالكاد بجوار القائم. ولكن سيدو كيتا  عوض فريقه عن كل الفرص التي أهدرها على مدار شوطي المباراة ونجح في خطف هدف  الفوز القاتل لمنتخب مالي قبل ست دقائق على النهاية من تمريرة عرضية  أرسلها فوسيني دياوارا ولكن حارس النيجر كاسالي داوودا أخطأ في تشتيت  الكرة، التي وصلت سهلة إلى كيتا الذي لم يجد أي صعوبة في إيداعها إلى داخل  الشباك.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6kTCEGA-_4*

----------

